# [Wet Thumb Forum]-lighting recommendations for 36g



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Hi, 
I have a 36g bow front tank that I want to convert to a plant tank. (dimensions - 30x15x21) I want to be able to grow bright light plants. What configuration of compact fluorescent bulbs do you recommend for this tank? I'm thinking 55W for the 36g. Is this good or do i need more watts? Any better ideas? Thanks.


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Hi, 
I have a 36g bow front tank that I want to convert to a plant tank. (dimensions - 30x15x21) I want to be able to grow bright light plants. What configuration of compact fluorescent bulbs do you recommend for this tank? I'm thinking 55W for the 36g. Is this good or do i need more watts? Any better ideas? Thanks.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Can you tell us more about what you plan to do? Co2, ferts, etc. If you want a simple easy tank, 55 watts will grow you crypts, anubias, java fern, stuff like that. If you want stem plants or foreground plants you'd be better off with a 110 or 130 watt fixture.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Thanks George.
Well up until now I've only grown amazon swords, and some dwarf sag with my basic setup. I would like to try and grow a wider variety of plants such as foreground plants and plants that require more light and specfic care. So far I've invested in some Eco complete substrate, and I will be picking up a compact fluorescent strip-lite. But I didnt know how many watts was appropriate? i'm going to wait on the Co2 for now. Ferts are a definite.

> drew


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

even with 55watts CF with good reflectors on that size tank i have found you need some sort of co2, DIY would work fine for your size tank. but to grow high light plants you will need a 2x55 watts light that will give you 3wpg. and at that you will need CO2. my experience is without CO2 at that level is massive problems, for me at least.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Qbal18:
> my experience is without CO2 at that level is massive problems, for me at least.


I am curious about what you mean by massive problems? Algae blooms? Water quality problems? Additional info would really help a newbie like myself. Thanks.


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Do they make a 2x55watts for a 30" reflector? ANy suggestions where I could find one?


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> 2 x 55 watt Bright Kit™ Item # 30552 $64.99
> Includes: one 14 ounce, solid-state electronic ballast that will operate two bulbs; two 22 inch long multi-angle MIRO 4 enhanced, polished aluminum reflectors, two moisture-resistant endcaps with cords; four steel bulb holders; one grounding power cord; wirenuts, screws and other hardware needed for installation; optional-use pop-in vent covers, snap bushing, cord strain relief bushing, UV resistant cord clamp and threaded nylon spacers; and ballast operation information and wiring diagram. Requires two 55 watt compact fluorescent bulbs (not included).


www.ahsupply.com

You'll have to build a hood to put them in though. If you don't want to build a hood hellolights.com or bigalsonline will sell you the whole light setup.

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Thanks, Johnny.


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Would this work:

30" 2x65W Coralife Aqualight CF hood, 2x 50/50 (Act/10K), -Straight Pin

From hellolights.com ?

Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry to clarify what i should have said is that my experience is that with 2wpg CF and good reflectors without CO2 i have always ran into green water, and almost every other form of algae people mention. however any time i added any form of DIY CO2 all algae cleared right up. not saying that you need CO2 with 2wpg CF just that is what i have found i need.

now the coralife aqua line of lights are AWESOME i love my 2x96watt version. and with 3.8wpg i would think you would be able to grow just about anything. just you may want to look for there fresh water plant version it will come with 2 67k bulbs.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, pressurized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you want a finished commercial product then Robert here at AquaBotanic sells a really good 65 watt 30" light or a really good 140 watt 30" light and they come with the plant bulbs.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I use the 30" coralife fixture with the 50/50 bulbs and have been able to grow most plants. They don't sell a plant version in the 30" size, only 24 and 36". If you want to go with the coralife fixture I highly recommend it.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendations.

George, I saw the pics of your tank on another thread, very nice. Does the blueish tint in the pictures come from the camera or the light fixture?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks,

The blue is probably more from the lights and a little from the camera, the lights are 50/50, but it was a cheap camera.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------

